# Download Accelrator Plus : A must have



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 26, 2005)

Here is my review for world known DAP

The newest DAP is out and a must have for all downloaders. Cool and fast. Whats new :-

Look:-
Yeah I like DAP for its easy interface and cool look. But its look haven't changed much.
Interface is easy to learn for newbies.
I think the look of this D/M is better than Flash Get.

File Rating :- 
While downloading a file you can see its rating, alternate links and much more information.

Speed :- Yo! Faster than a rocket. Even in my 56 kbps connection.(Download speed 7 kbps in night)
___________________________________
Cons:- This software is like trasure for me but have cons.
1.) Adware in Free version.
2.) No skin support in free version.
3.) Very Expensive!!!

Thats all. I am waiting for yor comments.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 26, 2005)

Looks like u hv jus come out of hibernation Dude   and posted one of the most incredible posts of the 18th century...well we  all know abt the DAp yaar...come on giv us a break....and even i get a download speed of 50 Kbps on my broadband connection...


----------



## q3_abhi (Jun 26, 2005)

U can also try Free Download Manager.  Its free with lots of features. (being a free version).


----------



## theraven (Jun 26, 2005)

apart from the fact that u'll get flamed cuz DAP has spyware. .
so ur just gonna get it on that


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 26, 2005)

q3_abhi said:
			
		

> U can also try Free Download Manager.  Its free with lots of features. (being a free version).


Yup that's a good one.FDM is better than DAP. DAP sux it has spywares and it is resource hungry. There is already a thread on d/l managers runnung.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 26, 2005)

I used Download Accelerator for 7 years. Till I discovered Free Download Manager.

Now, Download Accelerator is in the bin, where it belongs.

Get FDM here - *www.freedownloadmanager.org/

-Keith


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 26, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> and even i get a download speed of 50 Kbps on my broadband connection...



Which connection do you use?


----------



## Biplav (Jun 26, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> apart from the fact that u'll get flamed cuz DAP has spyware. .
> so ur just gonna get it on that


raven:
dap 7.4 is spyware free. 
microsoft anti-spyware and ad-aware doesnt detect it


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2005)

DAP 7.4 has adware, just use Norton anti virus 2005 & U will see


----------



## Biplav (Jun 27, 2005)

yes saurav the "free"version of dap has ad-ware not "SPYWARE".
DAP USED TO CONTAIN SPYWARE IN THE EARLIER VERSIONS. BUT THE LATEST, ACTUALLY ALL BUILT ON 7.XX do no more contain spyware.
yes its Ad-ware coz its free, not spyware.


----------



## Yoda (Jun 27, 2005)

FlashGet 1.65 is the best.

Next Comes DAP.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 27, 2005)

*navjotjsingh wrote:*


> ashu888ashu888 wrote:
> and even i get a download speed of 50 Kbps on my broadband connection...
> 
> 
> Which connection do you use?



I am using the MTNL (mumbai based) braodband service Dude......the TRIBAND braodband service....  atleast these government ppl r doin sum gr8 and sensible thing by providing good browsing speeds....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2005)

I m using the DAP 7.4 full version & Norton 29095 said, that the file dapie.dll & npdap.dll are adware.dap


----------



## mario_pant (Jun 27, 2005)

hey... i used to have the same thaughts about DAP.... but 4 years  b4...... i WOKE up soon as my "ancient" norton ativirus also classified it as adware/spyware(ver5)....
now i use MassDownloader and NAV2005 FULL(both)....

DAP used give me a LOT of corrupt downloads!!! i gave it up on DAP when it gave me a Corrupt download of 80MB!!! i was just up in flames..... that too on my silly 56kbps connection....duh.....


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

Kumaresh_Arsenal said:
			
		

> FlashGet 1.65 is the best.
> 
> Next Comes DAP.



I'd recommend that better than DAP...


----------



## deadman (Jun 27, 2005)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Looks like u hv jus come out of hibernation Dude   and posted one of the most incredible posts of the 18th century...well we  all know abt the DAp yaar...come on giv us a break....and even i get a download speed of 50 Kbps on my broadband connection...



      

very true
DAP  ia resource hungry


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 27, 2005)

Even Free Download Manager does an excellent Job. Fresh Download is also worth trying - its latest version even compatible with Opera and Netscape 8.

Both are freeware.


----------



## _mAkA_PoUdEl (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey man DAP is an adware. Atleast My KasperSky thinks so. And I agree. 

Why don't u use Leechget. That's the best.


----------



## Charley (Jun 29, 2005)

_mAkA_PoUdEl said:
			
		

> Why don't u use Leechget. That's the best.



Its suitable if u dont have 100's or more files to d/l at the same time. No spyware and ad free.


----------



## _mAkA_PoUdEl (Jun 29, 2005)

Man if u would download 100 of files at a time(condition u r using Dialup) ur connection will be near to dear. What would u do then.


----------



## Charley (Jun 29, 2005)

_mAkA_PoUdEl said:
			
		

> Man if u would download 100 of files at a time(condition u r using Dialup) ur connection will be near to dear. What would u do then.



What r u talking abt, 100 or more files on a dial up ?   

Do u do that ?   

I mentioned it on a larger scale as cable or DSL.


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 29, 2005)

U see.... this discussion is gettin repetitive... 

Ashwin Saxena (u did prove to b an Analogue Novice)
Where r u from maaan.... DAP was one of the most used downloaders from a loooooooooooooonnnnnnnngggggggggggggg time....
I can almost say that it is now seldom used as it has some drawbacks... spyware...

But i say... Go with FlashGet... It is da best.

And somebody please lock this thread... I'm tired of sayin *FlashGet is better than DAP*


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Jun 29, 2005)

It makes my computer slowwwwwwwwwwwwwww...


----------



## deadman (Jun 29, 2005)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> Ashwin Saxena (u did prove to b an Analogue Novice)
> Where r u from maaan....



The ranking seemes to be true with Ashwin.
Every1 knows DAP sucks


----------



## Thor (Jun 29, 2005)

Used Flashget 1.6a, Avast! 4.6 HE warns FGIEBAR.DLL is a trojan! Stopped using it.
Used DAP, Bloody Slow
Now using LeecGet 2004. Working fine. 8 )


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 29, 2005)

No dudes

I have a registered Dap and i tell u its the best among the download managers

flashget and leechget are to its foot
and fdm is to its leg

U dont believe me coz u dont have registered dap

when u will have dap u will know the difference

i am using dap from last 5 years

really gr8

i know no one of u like coz u dont know the truth and features of dap

but for mine DAP iiss the beeessssstno.1!!!!!


----------



## q3_abhi (Jun 29, 2005)

But freewares r in great demand. One of them is Free Download Manager(FDM). Even in DIGIT CD's and DVD's, FDM is provided in Essential section. What more do u want??? As said by Sneha,it makes ur PC slow becoz of the highee graphics n some Advance features.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jun 29, 2005)

What's the difference between DAP and Flashget?

Now I don't want wierd replies like earth and sky...

Please give facts... Coz I used DAP once and it sucked..


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 29, 2005)

Havent you all read my review. I clearly said that DAP has adwares (No spywares). Cant you all read.
I have a full registered version.
So if you want the best downloader than spend few buck mates.


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree with you expertno. 1 .
DAP is great. (But you need full version to realize that.)


----------



## nirubhai (Jun 30, 2005)

*my experience with DAP*

well, 1st of all, hello everyone  ..... i'm here after a long while....

so here i go...
my first dm was Go!Zilla when it launched around 1997-98. i also tried GetRight, DAP, ReGet & i finally settled with FlashGet for last 4 yrs. (as per my knowledge, fg was not original, it copied one dm with similar name)

though i'm quite satisfied with fg, i felt few features missing like file priority. so few days back, again i tried DAP. my friends warned me to not to use DAP. but, the speed was good, it was also giving the file size before starting download.... i liked that.

but there was a big problem with the DAP strategy....
i started one 650 mb file in DAP. saved it to C: but, i couldn't see the file on my disk! may be it was using my system drive E: for temp storage (i never even look at that drive for saving anything!). unfortunately, while i was sleeping,  the DAP was about to finish. my loyal fg started the scheduled download of a big file of 1.5 gb, leaving very little space on C: drive. when i woke up, i saw the DAP showing 100% complete but copying failed!
immediately i freed some space. DAP tried to assemble the file again but, it was unsuccessful. finally i had the completed but wasted file!!!

that was just one (BIG) problem...
fg has the option to allocate diskspace before starting download.

another one is of multiple urls.
when i copy few hundread urls to clipboard, fg adds them to the list with a breez ease. i can't imagin adding each one seperately!
but if you try it with DAP, it CRASHES! i think it accepts only one url at a time...
pathetic behaviour..... at least my fg never crashed!

one more trouble, DAP don't allow fine adjustment for speed... it has only 3 levels... and mostly in the last one it STOPS the download if i'm browsing fast!
with fg i never had problems like that and i could download & surf as well simeltaneously. if i allot 1kb bandwidth for fg, it wud take exact 1kb & leave rest for others. even DAP can't steal it  

also, i would like to mention that, i can backup my fg database & format system drive. after i reinstall, i can *resume* my download. (i always do that).
i don't know whether it is possible with DAP...

just funky ui cannot add *features*. rather it adds overheads.

ok duds, this was my xp. with DAP!
u can also consider it as a review or a comparison  
the fact is that, i'm in search of a better dm than fg!
or if fg could fill those gaps in next version, its again fg  

last word,
dap is c.r.a.p.... at least for me....
(i think that word is banned. but, i cudn't find better one)


----------



## khandu (Jun 30, 2005)

DAP works pretty cool for me.. i just remove the adwares etc.. and i like that soft..


----------



## nirubhai (Jun 30, 2005)

adware is not the only trouble....
infact i won't care for the adware part..... i never had that.

recent news, nav detected W32.Tiot in DAP.exe
i had to delete that.... as i cudn't get any info of that threat


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 30, 2005)

Maybe only ur computer is infected with that virus.


----------



## siriusb (Jun 30, 2005)

@nirubhai
I've been using only dap for as long as i know but, frankly, only now I came to know such features are available in a download manager! Guess I've been blinded by dap's ui. I am going to try fg for some time. Thx


----------



## nirubhai (Jun 30, 2005)

*W32.Tiot*



			
				Ashwin Saxena said:
			
		

> Maybe only ur computer is infected with that virus.


update your nav & check again the DAP
i got same problem even at my office pc!


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 30, 2005)

I have chacked.
With three virus scanners fully updated.
NAV.
McAfee
and Avast.
But nothing like a virus.
Maybe you need to download again.
And do you got a cracked version?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 30, 2005)

DAP sucks bigtime .... Use a registered ver. of Flashget and u'll see ....


----------



## selva1966 (Jun 30, 2005)

FG is good but Avast always shows FG as adware.  What can one do?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 30, 2005)

braking news

today with the latest virusdefs, NAV 2005 detected DAP 7.4 cracked as virus.tiot



> Source: DAP.exe
> Description: The compressed file DAP.exe within D:\Softwares\Cracks\Patches\DAP 7.4.zip is infected with the W32.Tiot virus.
> Click for more information about this threat : W32.Tiot


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 1, 2005)

DAP sucks..... FG rocks.... FULL STOP


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jul 1, 2005)

Sometimes cracks contain viruses. I am also using DAP 7.4.0.1 Cr***ed & ITS COOL !! I have tried maximum AntiViruses but none of them detected any virus in DAP.


----------



## Elitecoder (Jul 1, 2005)

i think flash get is very good but its not compatible with Firefox
thats the only problem.


----------



## alib_i (Jul 1, 2005)

it _is_
get flashgot extension

-----
alibi


----------



## sidewinder (Jul 2, 2005)

Elitecoder said:
			
		

> i think flash get is very good but its not compatible with Firefox
> thats the only problem.



ya just get flashgot extension for firefox,,,,


----------



## Charley (Jul 2, 2005)

I really cant understand why u ppl wanna use DAP .. Its got adware , u cud use others which r ad and spy free softies. 

Infact I havent used DAP myself


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jul 5, 2005)

Use DAP and you will know why use DAP.Believe me. its fast and easy.


----------



## alib_i (Jul 6, 2005)

no.
its just flashy looking software which gives you less flexibility and is less dependable.
if you dont believe me .. then go to any international forum and ask it .. 
you will find people reccomending flashget over DAP.
even movie download sites, video download sites.. all reccomend flashget.

stop taking its side just because it looks good

-----
alibi


----------



## hyde (Jul 6, 2005)

what i recommend u guys that u should use flashget 1.65. it is really fast than anyother download manager


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 6, 2005)

ok thanks to you all i gave up DAP 
was using DAP for over a year now 
and well frankly had no problems with it at all 
only 1 glitch it wouldnt automatically start downloading the next donload in que 
rather stops after downloading the current on going download 
but FDM has this option besides it is a freeware 
and i really needed a automatic download manager
so chucked out DAP and have started using FDM 
but hey i dont have any commitments on FDM 
i find a better product then FDM i'll move over


----------



## chinmay (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmm...Well, guyz two days from today i had the impression that DAP totally sucks...and it sure did in free version ... it had adware + spywares which ate my bandwiths and slowed my computer ... but then i just downloaded a paid version...it was just working really fine and my downloads accelerated to a great extent ....and the best thing is Spybot S&D, Adaware and Norton Anti-virus didn't detect a thing this time  . the maximum flash get could accelerate was around 35KBps ... but this thingie accelerated the speed upto 40 KBps ... so I would say go for FDM if you think D/Ms are not worth paying ... and if you want a real good thing then go 4 DAP


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 8, 2005)

*Download Studio*

:roll: Is there any one heard of *Download Studio*. All the things mensioned here are not as powerful as *Download Studio*. DAP is just a zero when compared with *Download Studio*  . Now it is time to the move. But the drawback is it isn't free as every top of the line softwares. But it worth a try. You will never be disappointed for 15 days. And then you start disappointing because the free trial ends there.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 8, 2005)

Sometimes it makes me think, is there really an alternative to DAP, I have used

Flashget, good but not customisable like DAP, too many option
IDM, Sux with interface & management
FDM, Lacks the Power

we need a new one

Download studio itself is very big


----------



## Biplav (Jul 9, 2005)

dap dap dap all the way.
rite said saurav.
i dont think there is any alternative to dap


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 10, 2005)

How much it will cost for a registred vertion of DAP ?


----------



## chinmay (Jul 10, 2005)

Full Version Of DAP is for $29.95 (approximately Rs. 1,305) .. i guess you won't like to spend so much on a Download Accelerator ... get a better connection instead


----------



## mAYHEM (Jul 10, 2005)

I am using Getright and Flashget,they both work fine for me.Getright can be a alternate to DAP because it has many advanced features.


----------



## chinmay (Jul 10, 2005)

Get Right's newer versions suck ... the older versions were much better in performance and looks


----------



## PraKs (Jul 10, 2005)

DAP Rocks guys.. If u use shareware then its gona give so many adss. so dont use shareware copy


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 10, 2005)

*Better Download manager*

Full vertion of Download Studio cost only $19.97 and that too with 30 day money back guarantee. It is better than DAP. You can try it Safely. 
If you want to know more, go here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24546


----------



## KHUBBU (Jul 11, 2005)

Quite a big discussion.

I wonder if a newbie visits this thread how much clear he wud be as to which download manager he shud choose.

Your choice depends on lots of things like ur internet connection, ur frequncy of downloading, size of the files downloaded, and ofcourse you yourself - the features u want and all that.

It would be better if u ppl rate ur recommended sw on some of the above points.

Thats just a request.

I use flashget and is absolutely fine for my ocassional downloading. The files are generally 3-5 mb. I have a dailup and max speed touched while downloading ( shown in flashget is 8 kb).

I dont say flashget is the best coz ther's always room for improvement !


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jul 15, 2005)

KHUBBU said:
			
		

> Your choice depends on lots of things like ur internet connection, ur frequncy of downloading, size of the files downloaded, and ofcourse you yourself - the features u want and all that.


I agree with you. We have to find which is the best one suited to us. And it may not be the best for others. :roll:  
I use Download Studio and it is quite useful to me. But it may not be so for others.


----------



## hcp006sl (Jul 15, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> I m using the DAP 7.4 full version & Norton 29095 said, that the file dapie.dll & npdap.dll are adware.dap


It could happen for free/cracked versions. But, premium version does not contain any ads. DAP is actually an ad-supported freeware. So, you need to buy it. I am now using DAP Premium 7.4.0.2. If you don't have its latest version, i.e., 7.4.0.2, download it today. Link: *download.speedbit.com/dap74.exe.
Actually I use DAP for two reasons:
1. It's user friendly and has all the options that I need.
2. I got the premium subscription absolutely free. If you can remember when speedbit launched DAP 7, there was an offer - 'write 50 reviews and get a premium license free'. And I wrote 50 software reviews which yield a premium key.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jul 15, 2005)

Hmm...I used to use DAP but months back I switched over to Mass Downloader and I was satisfied with that.Since so many people told about FDM I am gonna try it out.


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 19, 2005)

DAP is a spyware and I have posted about it many times................... Even my first ever post in thinkdigit was about DAP being a spyware
It is here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=131836&highlight=#131836


----------



## cryptid (Jul 20, 2005)

MAN i am sorry to say this but DAP sucks it has ad-ware on it and it sucks on the system resources compared to the other download acc u get.,.,. i used almost all the download acc and managers available u name it- i used it  and the best i have come across is Fresh download managers and Free download manager they both are freeware and downoad faster and more efficiently than DAP and are easy to use with good browser integration and are very lite (i.e dont suck on the CPU)


----------



## Sreekanth V (Aug 23, 2005)

I highly hate DAP but loves Download studio and FDM.

Let this thread ends against DAP


----------



## Biplav (Aug 23, 2005)

well dap: a must have wont end with ppl complaining bout it.
as for as Khattam goes dap is no more a spyware
ur spyware tester has gone rubbish if it detects it as spyware.
i repeat again its a adware(the free version)not a spyware.
there is a difference between the two terms; lets get that thing straight first.
adware programs are necessary to generate money for the work they have done and to provide the software free of cost to the ppl
for ex- opera.
opera browser is an adware supported browser. it generates revenue frm the ads that are displayed on the free version of the browser.
a spyware well i think make a www.wikipedia.com search
and u wud find all bout them .
i use dap coz all download mgrs that i have used still dont give me the speeds of dap!!and this is a actually a very fundamental fact of so many ppl still using dap: SPEED! none offers speeds like dap.
no matter how much u say of flashget / download studio/ mass downloader etc. etc. ; DAP still remains to be the most downloaded download manager and the most used download mgr too.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Aug 26, 2005)

I used DAP to get approx. 600-700 KB/s speed (sometimes) as I have like T1 connection,     but as soon as I got to know that it is a known adware   I uninstalled it


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

also, in previous DAP versions on dialup, after we click on pause and then after a while when we click on resume, i get a speed of 60-70 on a 40 kbps connexion...
at first i used to be happy...
then i opened the little tray icon to verify and the speed was '1' 

Uninstalled it immeadiaely...


----------



## Biplav (Aug 26, 2005)

well hte pause thing didnt exactly pause the downloads on previous versions. it kept on downloading. 
so for that reason when u clicked on resume the speeds were a lot higher.
it was a bug .
i suppose it doesnt prevail in dap 7.


----------

